# Boxing Associations?



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 15, 2006)

What are the major amatuer boxing associations and what do you have to do to join them?

AoG


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 15, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> What are the major amatuer boxing associations and what do you have to do to join them?
> 
> AoG


 
Here's one for if you are a college or university student:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Collegiate_Boxing_Association

BTW, IIRC, from my own university boxing days, you have to have a boxing coach's signature as well as a physical exam and be in both good academic AND conduct standing at your school.

For non students, check the ABA (Amateur Boxing Association).


----------



## searcher (Oct 16, 2006)

For am. we were all in USA Boxing.   They are affiliated with Golden Gloves.


----------



## Jimi (Oct 16, 2006)

The U.S. Amateur Boxing Federation. Golden Gloves Competitors. Sparred a bunch of them as a teen in Takoma Langley Community Center near DC. Good group. PEACE


----------

